#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Roteador de Borda

## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota 1000! Qual o melhor roteador de borda pra BGP?

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## brunozerves

Depende o caso, Cisco e Juniper são top, mas daí tem que ver se daqui a pouco algo mais em conta já não é o suficiente pra tua aplicação

----------


## Zeroberto

A Digistar possui uma linha de roteadores, RCG, que suporta BGP e possui performance similar a Cisco 29XX. São produtos já utilizados por operadoras como Telefônica, Embratel e Algar, além de vários ISPs, Informações e cotações, por favor, enviar email para [email protected] com seu CNPJ e dados para contato.
Apresentação: www.digistar.com.br/Apresentacoes/apresentacao_digistar_roteadores.zip
No site:
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...-rcg-3100.html

----------


## ijr

Depende de diversos fatores:

Quantidade de Links/Operadoras
Quantidade de Banda


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Server U com FReebsd e OpenBgpd 

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

AMD k6-500 com overclok uns 256mb de memoria 
instala um unbutu e roda o zebra o que vc acha @*ab5x2*

----------


## andrecarlim

> AMD k6-500 com overclok uns 256mb de memoria 
> instala um unbutu e roda o zebra o que vc acha @*ab5x2*


+1

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vagnerricardo

Tem grana? Ccr1036 pra cima ta sem grana? Rb110, ta duro mesmo? Segue a dica do @*ab5x2* 
Sempre vou puxar sardinha pro MK depois que conheci eles minha ccna so serve pra fazer peso no meu cv 

Enviado via SM-J700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Jaidamasceno

To usando Ccr1036 8g 2s+ EM (16gb de ram) Sessão com duas operadores. Uma delas é só CDN. 1Giga de link + 1Giga de conteúdo.

----------


## sphreak

> To usando Ccr1036 8g 2s+ EM (16gb de ram) Sessão com duas operadores. Uma delas é só CDN. 1Giga de link + 1Giga de conteúdo.


E?

----------

